# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Denver Nuggets Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (27-37, 7-24 away) 
vs.
Denver Nuggets (34-30, 21-10 home)*</h2>*---March 20th, 2005---*









*Pepsi Center
Denver, Colorado*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 100, *Denver* *106*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>





































*Maurice Williams Michael Redd Desmond Mason Joe Smith Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
Toni Kukoc Zaza Pachulia Marcus Fizer *​
*<h2>Versus:<h2>​*





































*Andre Miller DerMarr Johnson Carmelo Anthony Kenyon Martin Marcus Camby*

*Key Reserves:*






















*Earl Boykins Eduardo Najera Wesley Person*​

*Key Matchup:​**Joe Smith vs. Kenyon Martin​*<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="Martin, Kenyon" TITLE="Martin, Kenyon" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/nuggets/Martin, Kenyon.jpg">​*With the way that Joe Smith has been playing as of late, this could make for a very interesting matchup. The Nuggets have the better front line with Martin and Camby, and Joe will really have to win this matchup to give the Bucks a chance.*


*Prediction:*-*Bucks*-*88* *Nuggets*-*93*
*The Nuggets are finally living up to the preseason hype that surrounded them. George Karl has done a masterful job so far with Denver, and a lot of the success is due to the way he is coaching Carmelo Anthony. Since Karl has taken over, the Nuggets are 17-5, and with the return of Voshon Lenard for the playoffs, they could be a very dangourous team. For tonight's game, look for the inside presence of Marcus Camby and Kenyon Martin to be the key to the game as the Nuggets are very well-rested, this being their 4th straight home game.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Halftime Report:*​*The Bucks are hanging around, trailing 62-53 at the half. A technical foul was giving to Nuggets forward Kenyon Martin at the end of the 1st half, so the Bucks will have a technical free throw to start the 3rd. 

Desmond Mason is leading the Bucks in scoring with 15. Zaza Pachulia has 4 points and 8 rebounds in only 7 minutes off of the bench. Michael Redd only scored 9 points in the 1st half, shooting a dismal 4-14.

The Nuggets are led by Martin, with 14 points. Carmelo Anthony and Andre Miller are also in double figures.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Nice...we got it the lead under 10...we can pull this one out boys! :banana: *


----------



## cpawfan

Link to Nuggets game thread and post game articles from the RockyMountain News and the Denver Post.


----------



## NugzFan

good game guys


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Game Recap:*​*In a game the Bucks needed to win in order to keep their mynute playoff hopes alive, the Bucks could not overcome the frontline of the Denver Nuggets, losing 114-103 in Denver. The Bucks, who were down as many as 15 in the 2nd half, cut the deficit to 5 numerous times, but could not get over the hump, and the Nuggets won their 11th out of 12 games.

Desmond Mason led the Bucks with 24 points, and Andre Miller led the Nuggets with 22. Michael Redd had 23, and is averaging 24.8 points in his last 5 games...The Bucks travel to Seattle tomorrow to take on the Sonics....
ESPN Game Recap*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Game Notes:*​
*PLAYER OF THE GAME:*<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="Miller, Andre" TITLE="Miller, Andre" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nuggets/Miller, Andre.jpg"> *led the Nuggets with 22 points, eight assists and five rebounds.*

*PLAY OF THE GAME:* *In the closing seconds of the first half, Bucks guard Maurice Williams drove to the basket only to be knocked down as his shot was swatted away by Denver's Kenyon Martin. Martin then stood over Williams, glared down at him and was called for a technical foul for taunting.*

*OFF THE BENCH:** Early in the second quarter, the Nuggets' mascot, Rocky, was holding an infant as he walked behind the Bucks' bench. Rocky suddenly leaned in and handed the baby to Bucks guard Reece Gaines, who was sitting at the end of the bench. A startled Gaines held the baby for a moment and then quickly handed it back to Rocky.*

*STATISTICS SHEET:* *Bucks forward Toni Kukoc took all seven of his shots from three-point range, made four of them and scored 12 points.*


----------

